# Texas SD Organization



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a friend, an old First Sergeant of mine, in need of a service dog. He's in the San Antonio TX area. Does anyone know of have experience with a reputable SD Organization in the area?


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

David,

Austin Dog Alliance has a service dog program. Hopefully they can help your friend or point him in the right direction.

Austin Dog Alliance - Dog Training / Dog Classes


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know them personally, but I have heard great things about this organization.

https://patriotpaws.org/

I meet their dogs every now and then when they train in my store and they are very impressive. Definitely worth investigation at least.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you. I'll pass along the info.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I donated Donovan through Operation Wolfhound.

https://www.facebook.com/OperationWolfhound4vets?ref=br_tf


----------

